# ModBus



## hausenm (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich hab da ein kleines Problem:
ein Altivar 71 (Schneider Electric) in der Konfiguration
2 DI 1AI 1 AO soll überwacht werden. Zu diesem Zweck soll Strom und
Ausgangsfrequenz über eine Zeit aufgezeichnet werden (Kunde will damit Regelverhalten optimieren).
Da es in dem oben beschriebenen Zustand nur 1 analogen Ausgang gibt, aber ein combiniertes Interface (ModBus/CAN) standartmässig implementiert ist würde ich gerne die benötigten Daten über ModBus auslesen.
Hat jemand Software und oder links? 
Schneidersoftware Power Suite ist zum konfigurieren aber ermöglicht keine Generierung von Log- Files.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Speedtriple (10 März 2009)

*MCS Software*

Firma LS24 Online Service GmbH hat ein ControlSoftware.
http://LS24-Server.de läuft eine Demo Applikation. (Benutzer: Admin, Passwort: Admin )

Die Software kann Modbus auslesen und speichert die Werte in einer DB. Die Auswertung erfolgt Grafisch.
Falls noch Logik erforderlich ist, dann einfach ein Wago 750-841 Controller dazwischen schalten und diesen auswerten.


Gruß Speedtriple


----------



## hausenm (10 März 2009)

danke werde ich gleich mal probieren. Das mit dem Wago haut leider nicht hin (keine Möglichkeit halbwegs Normgerecht zu installieren).
Gruß


----------



## hausenm (17 März 2009)

haut leider nicht richtig hin.
Shit happens.
Michael


----------



## Speedtriple (17 März 2009)

*Problem*

Servus,
wo liegt das Problem?
Wenn du eine 750-841 Wago installierst kannst alle Werte mit einem Modbusbaustein auslesen und in ein Array reinschreiben.

Die Wago muss ja nicht direkt dabei installiert werden, sie kann sich irgendwo im Netzwerk befinden.


----------



## hausenm (17 März 2009)

Das mit der Wago- Baugruppe haut halt,
platzmäßig, nicht hin. 
Ein zweites Problem ist, die "neue" Baugruppe würde sich
in der Nähe eines Antriebs befindet (siehe Eröffnung).
Der Softwarelink gibt einen Server für homeautomation 
zur Ansicht frei.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## hausenm (17 März 2009)

Sorry alter Mann vergißt einiges.
Das "Netzwerk" ist eigentlich nur eine Verbindung 
von 0,7m
So das solls sein.


----------

